# Fusion Pro



## rescraft

Daltile had a display of Custom Building Products new grout, Fusion Pro in their showroom; anybody have any experience with this? According to Dal, it's only been out a couple of months. Supposed to be "the world's first single component grout". Any input appreciated.


----------



## angus242

How many new grouts are there? :blink:

Epoxy has been around a long time. Urethane for over 5 years. 

Who wants to be the guinea pig for these new grouts? :whistling:


----------



## fcfc

for any who ate the first run of the urethane grouts from bostik, I would wait and see how a '1' component grout works before selling it and putting my rep behind it. Not that I don't back improvements in technology, but tried and true puts dollars in your pocket, new and screwy can take em away awful fast.


----------



## Floormasta78

Rescraft..! 

I'm willing to try it, but customs are to cheap to give out try outs.. 

LAME ! Don't waste your time.. Here I go ruining customs reputation.. 


#Fusion Pro , #Contractor Talk , #Orlando Car , #Fusion Pro , #Contractor Talk , #Customs Building Products , #Contractor Talk , ..


----------



## Inner10

Floormasta78 said:


> Rescraft..!
> 
> I'm willing to try it, but customs are to cheap to give out try outs..
> 
> LAME ! Don't waste your time.. Here I go ruining customs reputation..
> 
> 
> Fusion Pro, Contractor Talk , Orlando Car , Fusion Pro , Contractor Talk , Customs Building Products , Contractor Talk , ..


Is that because Laticrete hands freebies out like crack to crack addicts?


----------



## angus242

Hmmm. Inner is on to something here.


----------



## Floormasta78

No, not at all..


----------



## Tech Dawg

I've tossed up trying this grout but I'll pass. I've recently sifted through 2 forums and read through tons of threads with Custom grout problems and feel they need to be having next to zero issues before introducing the new...
Tell ya what though... Prolight is some nice mortar :clap:


----------



## Groutface

Tech Dawg said:


> I've tossed up trying this grout but I'll pass. I've recently sifted through 2 forums and read through tons of threads with Custom grout problems and feel they need to be having next to zero issues before introducing the new...
> Tell ya what though... Prolight is some nice mortar :clap:


Yes the custom prolite is a great mortar......love it almost as much as mapei ultralite.......clap


----------



## GO Remodeling

FCFC, I'm with you. Let the early adopters deal with the unknowns and get the bugs out. When it's proven then I'll decide if it's right for me.


----------



## Floormasta78

So today I met a customer that I will be doing a tile with handmade tile. The sales lady, at Dal Tile asks if we need all setting materials, I asked for all Laticrete products and she immediately said " we have this new great grout , it's fusion grout and it's a great product " I jumped out my seat and said " hell no !" .. 

I showed her the comment by Angus, who wants to be the Guinea pig, I also showed it to my customer. 

I said, I guess you are.. Lol 

Guess what guys, I'll be using quartzlock , how you like me now !!


----------



## Floormasta78

Hey wait a minute ! 

SO WHAT'S THE VERDICT ON THIRD FUSION GARBAGE ?


----------



## Aaron Tritt

I am curious about this new grout too. It could be a nice alternative to the urethane that is more available in my area. Urethane is a 20 mile drive for me.

Either way, I got a bucket for free from my Customs rep, and will let you know how it compares to urethane. I use quartzlock on a regular basis, and the process for this grout looks very similar.


----------



## Floormasta78

That's a miracle, those idiots at customs , is hard for them to give anything free..


----------



## GO Remodeling

I'll be trying it out on an outdoor BBQ area. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tech Dawg

olzo55 said:


> I'll be trying it out on an outdoor BBQ area. Will let you know how it goes.


That'll be a good test for it!


----------



## Steve Taylor

Fusion Pro has been in development and field testing for the past 2 years. It is being well received by contractor around the country. We believe it is the best of cement grout and epoxy grout; it is easy to apply and stain resistant. Quite often we give out samples; just ask. If anyone would like a sample just send me your address.
Steve


----------



## Floormasta78

That would be a first, since spider Web came out I asked for a little piece and was turned down.. 

Contractors thru out the country are here right now , in contractor talk and none seem to have a clue. 

I'm in California, and one thing is for sure, Dal Tile is trying to push that out like a pregnant women giving birth.. 
I'm not the daddy !.. Lol


----------



## EthanB

Isn't this a coincidence? I just picked up a bunch of tile from Daltile for my in-laws backsplash and found out that they had sold my Quartzlock. They offered me the Fusion "discounted" to the Quartzlock price and, since I needed to drive 4.5 hours and get the stuff installed lickety split, I became your guinea pig.

It applied well. Nice texture and consistency. The clean up was a bit of a pain. I followed the instructions well and was rewarded with a pretty substantial amount of haze that I had to go back to every 5 minutes to keep it from skinning over too much. I was worried about digging my joints out the whole time. Considering I was applying to 1" glass mosaic I thought it should have been a lot easier. 

The end result looked good and I did grout the counter top joint to see if it will crack. All in all I'd rather have had the Quartzlock.

(Yes, I'm aware there are some rough spots around the inlay and edges. The FIL had to finish up for me. He did pretty good for his first time.)


----------



## Floormasta78

Hahahaha !! 

That's a ugly , sick , nasty way for Dal to push that garbage. 
That almost happened to me , but I said SPECTRALOCK !! . No way I was going to let them sell me that garbage.. Customs is garbage ! 

Google that .. Lol ! 

That backslash looks really good. Color blue always cool


----------



## Floormasta78

mikeshandy said:


> fusion grout fail on my job cracked and cand be scraped out with my finger nail it sucks was used in a shower pan and walls



# FUSION GROUT # SUCKS # CUSTOMS GROUT ARE THE WORST 

# CONTRACTOR TALK ..


# GOOGLE THAT AGAIN !.. 
:whistling:whistling


----------



## GO Remodeling

Well, Mike, you've got some splaining to do! How about you give us some details of the job and your grouting method on the failure.


----------



## EthanB

I'll have to dig at the in-laws backsplash, when they're not looking, next time I'm up there. It was holding strong at 6 months including a couple of corners I did to see how it would handle that. The studs were original though so probably not much movement.

Was the shower your first job with the Fusion? If so, why test a new product in a shower of all places?


----------



## mikeshandy

*fusions wking on it*

called them today they want pics we will see still think its only been out for 4 months dont try could cost me big salesman said it was the best


----------



## mikeshandy

well can we beleive the salesman not my first but have not with a this stuff and will go back to what i know wks


----------



## mikeshandy

used there tec sheet and its about 4 mouths old and so is this stuff so how can anybody know how well it wks and if it will fail so there


----------



## Floormasta78

Those idiots at # custom are # worst # customer service.. 

# fusion grout is the worst
#fusion needs to be put in a shelf the rest of it's life. 

That's what i hate about customs, they never help.. 

I hate them..

Next time stick with the best only. 

# Laticrete is the best. 
,# Mapei is also very good.


----------



## EthanB

What happened to the link for that Orlando meme creator?:whistling


----------



## GO Remodeling

Mike, so far all you've said is that the grout failed, it's been out for 4 months and you think 4 months isn't enough time to decide if the grout is good. 

But how did you install and clean it? Did you let it dry the min. 3 days?

Orlando, I agree, company helplines are just as important as product.


----------



## mikeshandy

*No use of shower*

THE SHOWER WASENT USED FOR ABOUT 2 WEEKS and i used there tech sheet to install grout there will be no data over 4 months and the job is 4 months old there are cracks in walls and floor they were done seperat time about a


----------



## GO Remodeling

No data? What does that mean?

Hey they should still help you out even if 4 months old. I'd go up the food chain until somebody does help. It's in both of your interests.

What did the tech sheet say to do?


----------



## Floormasta78

It said " here at customs we dedicate ourselves to making products that fail within months and we are not responsible for that "..


----------



## GO Remodeling

Well, I read the instructions on the bucket and I didn't do it that way. They have you wetting the surface repeatedly.


My sales rep gave me a "less wet" method similar to urethane grout. Wipe with a damp wet scrubby(a little wet) to break the surface tension, well rung sponge 1-2 x to pick up grout and smooth joint, then finish with a damp microfiber. Do an area about 10-15sq/ft depending on air temp/drying. A 1/4 cup high alkaline/ gallon water mix for any final touch ups. Don't cover or leave enough air circulation if you do need to cover like for an exterior job.

So Mike what did you do?


----------



## Floormasta78

Today i had an issue with a Laticrete product.. I asked then about it.. They responded instantly.. This is the kind of customer support those idiots at customs do not have.. 

http://www.facebook.com/LATICRETE/posts/10151477668491327?comment_id=27098343


----------



## Inner10

EthanB said:


> What happened to the link for that Orlando meme creator?:whistling


Page no longer exists...I'll have to remake it...


----------



## GO Remodeling

Laticrete is well known for their customer support. Too bad it's less available around my location.


----------



## Floormasta78

My issue has been resolved.. Laticrete will replace all material free of charge. I purchased 10 bags , i used 8 because i had to go thru with the job, but they will still give me all 10 bags.. That's what i call customer service...


----------



## Floormasta78

Never before pictures of the epoxy grout king himself... 

This was yesterday.. 

I don't always celebrate Valentines, but when I do, i treat myself well.


----------



## Inner10

Floormasta78 said:


> Never before pictures of the epoxy grout king himself...
> 
> This was yesterday..
> 
> I don't always celebrate Valentines, but when I do, i treat myself well.


Mexican valentine's day...tacobell and flooring products. :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

You know it !


----------

